# Corral Makeover



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

At the beginning of the summer we started makeover our corrals. The only thing that we need get in is the lights, but that may have to wait until next year. If we had know we were going to have problems with the tractor we would have put this on hold, but everything was bought last winter.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking great. You will be quite happy for a long time.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well considering what we had for working cows, yes. Makes me wonder why we did not get a squeeze chute 10 years ago. We did have a stanchion that dad built in the loafing shed, but was only good if we had a docile cow. It would never hold on of those rank ones. Usually my uncle would bring his sorting tub up in the winter, but it had to go back to the ranch in the summer. It going to be nice to not need it. We also changed how we load cow into the stock trailer. We put in a raised bed so they don't have to jump up into the trailer; I had to do that after last November when dad go ran over by a heifer he was trying to load. I am hoping now they will be in the trailer before they realize where they are. It will also make loading calves a lot easier; we also put gate 8' back from where the edge of the trailer so they can't run back. I guess we will see how well that works once we run the first batch of cows. Besides those old poles were shot. I am hoping to put up that continuous fence for the rest of it in the next few years.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking good!

Good bulls and handling facility are two things we often put off in investing.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> Looking good!
> Good bulls and handling facility are two things we often put off in investing.


And you'll never regret it afterwards either. After the pain of the bill wears off of course.????


----------

